# What is the best way to fix a shiny face in Lightroom?



## jwbryson1

Burn the area?

Suggestions welcome!  Thanks!


----------



## Mully

If it has shine you might be able to reduce the highlight end of the histogram.... try it and see.  Post an example


----------



## runnah

Bring the highlights slider way down and maybe adjust the white slider as well.


----------



## jwbryson1

Here is the photo.  I'd also love some feedback on the image itself.  This is going to printed in a professional journal.  Thanks!!







[/URL] EMM5 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mully

I used the healing brush ... needs a little more work but you can get the idea..... histogram will not work for spots


----------



## jwbryson1

Mully said:


> View attachment 39946
> 
> I used the healing brush ... needs a little more work



Healing brush to burn?

What other edits would you recommend?  I took out a lot of red from the original image, and was pretty happy with it as is, except for the shiny spots...


----------



## jbkm1994

Select an exposure brush and set the slider ever so slightly to the minus side and go over the problem areas.  This will work great if it is done slowly and with moderation.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Mully

jwbryson1 said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39946
> 
> I used the healing brush ... needs a little more work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healing brush to burn?
> 
> What other edits would you recommend?  I took out a lot of red from the original image, and was pretty happy with it as is, except for the shiny spots...
Click to expand...


No....... Healing brush to blend.


----------



## cgipson1

How were you diffusing the light on this shot?


----------



## ghache

I would suggest using a 3 layer seperation technique using a high pass filter and replace the blown parts with samples of skins that is well exposed.


----------



## jwbryson1

cgipson1 said:


> How were you diffusing the light on this shot?




Two 24x24 softboxes camera left and camera right....


----------



## KmH

Select -  *Edit > Open in Photoshop*


----------



## ghache

KmH said:


> Select -  *Edit > Open in Photoshop*



LOL. tthats pretty much the only solution...there only so much you can do correctly in lightroom


----------



## runnah

Looks hella red from what I can see.


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> Looks hella red from what I can see.




I find that amazing since I reduced the red tones by 50 in lightroom.


----------



## Forkie

Open in photoshop, paint over the spots using the clone tool with opacity set to about 5-7%, paint over until happy.


----------



## amolitor

I think the guy is basically pretty darn pink.


----------



## Ballistics

I highly, highly (that's right... 2 highlies ) recommend Scott Kelby's book on retouching.

Professional Portrait Retouching Techniques for Photographers Using Photoshop (Voices That Matter): Scott Kelby: 9780321725547: Amazon.com: Books

It really has changed the way I edit portraits.


----------



## runnah

Did you WB off his shirt?


----------



## ronlane

Looks red/pink/magenta in the face to me too.

To answer your question about what I do with bright spots is, yes, I use the burn brush and try my best to tone down the exposure on that area without it being obvious.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

runnah said:


> Bring the *highlights slider way down* and *maybe adjust the white slider *as well.



^^^^^^^^that all day


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> Did you WB off his shirt?



No, off the backdrop which is middle grey or pretty close to it.

I reduced the saturation in both the red and the orange channels, so I'm not sure why there is excess red in his face, except that he's a very red person to begin with -- no joke.  He was outside for a good part of the weekend and got a lot of sun, so....

Look at the photograph SOOC and see how much I reduced the red tint:







[/URL] EMM SOOC by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## runnah

Boom!


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> View attachment 39969
> 
> Boom!




I realize that was quick and dirty, but the parts that were burned are a bit apparent.  He likes the finished photograph and that's all that matters at this point.

I do appreciate all the comments and efforts to fix this though.  :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah

jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39969
> 
> Boom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that was quick and dirty, but the parts that were burned are a bit apparent.  He likes the finished photograph and that's all that matters at this point.
> 
> I do appreciate all the comments and efforts to fix this though.  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


no burning, blending!


----------

